# Walsingham Workhouse Chapel. Thursford Castle



## Black Shuck (Nov 8, 2009)

Like a Fool I decided to have a trip out, last Sunday, against my better judgement I may add, to have a look at Walsingham Workhouse Chapel. Walsingham Workhouse was built around 1803 and remained in service as a Small pox Hospital. The Chapel is the Most intact Building on the site, the Hospital and former Workhouse having been demod in 1961. The only remaining part being a Substantial Perimeter Wall. A former owner named the Workhouse, Thursford Hospital 






.


----------



## jonney (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice old chapel mate love the roof trusses and the stone arches. Looks like you got a bit wet...


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 8, 2009)

jonney said:


> Nice old chapel mate love the roof trusses and the stone arches. Looks like you got a bit wet...



It was absolutely throwing it down mate! In a way I wish I hadnt gone!


----------



## jonney (Nov 8, 2009)

It was p***ing it down up here as well mate but I was stuck at work so no exploring for me. lucky for me really


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 8, 2009)

I honestly thought it would have been a decent day out but itwas Torrential!


----------



## godzilla73 (Nov 8, 2009)

This is good stuff Shuck. I've een to Walsingham several times but didn't know this was here. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice little place you've got there Blackshuck, maybe plan another trip in slightly better weather though!!

Love the pics, interesting to see the inset pic of the workhouse before being demolished..what an explore that would have made eh!!

Interesting to note the two Barn Owl boxes placed up in the old chapel roof space...they like the rain even less than you!!!

NB


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 9, 2009)

godzilla73 said:


> This is good stuff Shuck. I've een to Walsingham several times but didn't know this was here. Thanks for posting!



I never knew it was there until I noticed something on the Internet!


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 9, 2009)

Norfolkbloke said:


> Nice little place you've got there Blackshuck, maybe plan another trip in slightly better weather though!!
> 
> Love the pics, interesting to see the inset pic of the workhouse before being demolished..what an explore that would have made eh!!
> 
> ...


Ys N.B, I think I will have to go back and have another look at least when the sun is shining!


----------



## HypoBoy (Nov 9, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Like a Fool I decided to have a trip out, last Sunday, against my better judgement I may add, to have a look at Walsingham Workhouse Chapel. Walsingham Workhouse was built around 1803 and remained in service as a Small pox Hospital. The Chapel is the Most intact Building on the site, the Hospital and former Workhouse having been demod in 1961.



Nice find mate. I can't believe I haven't come across this one before. My family used to own the Priory at Walsingham in the 17-1800s, so I've spent quite a bit of time exploring the area. Any chance you could let me know a bit more detail about where this is located??


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 9, 2009)

No worries Hypo. I will P.M you.


----------

